# Fire Ants???



## POP "N" CORK (Nov 6, 2009)

I am currently having problems with fire ants in my garden. Does anybody have any ideas what to use to kill the ants that will not harm my veggies or me?


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

*Try this........*

*Killing Fire Ant Colonies*
For those not familiar with Walter Reeves, he is from the University of Georgia agriculture department, specializing in home gardening. His television show, 'Gardening in Georgia', 
is on each Saturday. 

I know fire ants are picky eaters and any type poison that is effective takes seven feeding steps before the queen receives it. Plus, if the bait is stored in close proximity to any petroleum or fertilizer products they won't touch it. Contact poisons that are on the market just cause the colony to move away. A well developed colony can be as deep as 30 feet and spread out some 20 to 50 feet from the mound center... This was documented by studies done in the early 60's when they were first sited in South Alabama. 

An environmentally friendly cure for fire 
ants has been announced by Walter Reeves on his Georgia Gardener radio program. Testimonials that it REALLY WORKS are coming in. 

Simply pour two cups of *CLUB SODA*(carbonated water) directly in the center of a fire ant mound. The carbon dioxide in the water is heavier than air and displaces the oxygen which suffocates the queen and the other ants. The whole colony will be dead within about two days. 

Besides eliminating the ants, club soda 
leaves no poisonous residue, does not contaminate the ground water, and does not indiscriminately kill other insects. It is not harmful to your pets, soaks into the ground. Each mound must be treated individually and a one liter bottle of club soda will kill 2 to 3 mounds. 

*Spread the word.*


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

So nobody knows about this club soda thing? I got it in an email and thought it was interesting........


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

I remember reading about that somewhere last year and some guy Snopes'd it and said it was false. I say give it a try. Snopes isn't always right. Report back with your findings. 

I get the cheap Spectracide and do spot treatments every week and water it in. It works half arse for a few days and they'll pop up somewhere else. I'm wondering about diatomaceous earth. A lot of people say that will cut them to shreds because its basically busted up shell. I'm just wondering what it will do to barefeet.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

I've used orange oil with success. It's organic and you can buy it local.

http://www.agorganics.com/products/Orange-Oil-Concentrate-Qt-Medina/12/173.html


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

why not a bait type poison? that keeps them out of our yard. are their mounds in the garden?


----------



## flatsfats (May 21, 2004)

5 gallon bucket, a garden hose and a bottle of liquid dish soap. Two tablespoons of soap and fill bucket with water. Drench the mound. Works better when its a little drier outside. The soap suffocates them.


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Fire Ants*



boat_money said:


> why not a bait type poison? that keeps them out of our yard. are their mounds in the garden?


I use ANDPRO and it works. The workers carry it down to the queen. She eats it then dies. When she dies, the colony dies. C2


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

I use this stuff for ants in my garden and it works well although you have to hit them a couple of times. It is organic and you can use with zero days to harvest, but I would still wait a few just to be sure. I believe it is made from Chyrsanthemum flowers.

http://www.planetnatural.com/site/diatect-v-insect-control.html

http://www.planetnatural.com/site/image.html?sku=diatect-v-insect-control

Tate


----------



## sparkz (Mar 7, 2010)

Texas A&M has special publications about fire ant research. It looks like they have something written that should address your problem. Here's one link: http://fireant.tamu.edu/materials/factsheets_pubs/pdf/fapfs004.2002rev.pdf


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Use Bengal fire ant powder.
Just put a little on the mounds and wait a couple of day's. Those pesky mean fire ants will be history I use it-It works. I hope I could help.:cheers:


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

you really need to treat the whole yard, not just the garden.


----------



## Hawk (Jul 10, 2004)

:spineyes: Club Soda is for drinking it won't do a thing for ants wife tried it. Don't waste your money.


----------

